# Maverick is Finally here!!



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

:clap: maverick 7.5 weeks old YAY!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW what a cutie pie he is...

Congrats!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah good for you are you from Richmond Ca or Va?


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh....my.....goodness!!! He is so freakin cute!! Congrat's on your newest addition!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG such a cutie! I love the white tip on his tail!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

AAAWWWWWW, I just love him!! He is just so so so cute. I totally can't wait already to see how he grows up!! That green rope goes great with his blue coat. I love green with blue.


----------



## pitbullangel (Apr 1, 2009)

he's gorgeous


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awww Maverick is so cute! He looks cuddley


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh how adorable! I wish I could have another blue. I miss my Mako. =( Maverick is just so precious.


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Awwwww he's so handsome!! He's going to grow in to a really good looking boy :clap: Congrats!


----------



## keylimey029 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks!! hes is just the sweetest thing.. he loves to cuddle with me and kiss me  ill keep every 1 updated


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

wow look at those HUGE paws


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Totally adorable and i din't care if i sound like a valley girl.

I bet you can't stop givin him kisses...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what a sweetie!!! Good luck with those cream colored carpets!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He is a doll reminds me of dan's grizz they could be litter mates they look so much alike!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks alot. you just gave me puppy fever. thanks.


----------

